# Click here to visit Florida without leaving your computer!!



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Just thought I'd attach a few pics (more like 100) of my home, Florida, and the things I've seen. Also there will be a few pictures of dogs. This is because I just love them too much. :whistling2:









Sunset









Winning picture of the Nert (our greyhound's nickname haha)









Some flower in my yard, decided to take a picture of it. 









Black Racer caught by moi  Musk smelled horrific though!









Final pic before release. I think I got tagged about 5 times haha 









Yellow Rat snake brought to us by my Uncle. He found it in a birdhouse with 3 lumps in it: baby bluebirds  my dad was mad!! He had been filming those baby bluebirds since before they even hatched!









6 legged spider. We have tons of those spiders around. 









Dragonfly









It's blurry, I know, put about the gun!









Pink flower. I always liked it 









Probably one of the greatest things I've ever seen in the sky, besides some wicked awesome lightning "show" that I once saw with my dad









Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake--about a 5' there too!









Scrubjays are a protected bird, hence the banded feet. Probably one of my favourite birds as everytime I see them I just get some cereal/crackers/bread/whatever and they come right to my hand  

Hope you enjoyed!!!


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

:flrt: :flrt: :flrt:

i like the spider, the birds are a lovely blue though


----------



## My Serpentine Mind (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, I love "Scrubjay blue" haha


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

I wanna go to Florida :whistling2:


----------

